# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մոսկվայում հուլիսի 13-ին տեղի ունեցած խոշոր ավտովթարը, դրա հետևանքները

## Chuk

Երկար տատանվելուց հետո որոշեցի թեման բացել այս բաժնում, չնայած գայթակղությունը մեծ էր բացել «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում:

Թեման էլ ուզում եմ սկսել Հովհաննես Իշխանյանի պատրաստած նյութով.




> «Էն Տե Վե» լրատվականի մոտ տեսանյութ է հայտնվել Տվերի դատարանից, որտեղ այսօր ձերբակալել են հայ վարորդ Հրաչյա Հարությունյանին, որին մեղադրում են Մոսկվայում հուլիսի 13-ին տեղի ունեցած խոշոր ավտովթարի համար: Երեկ Հարությունյանը գտնվում էր Բոտկինսկի հիվանդանոցում, սակայն հետաքննության պահանջով, բժիշկները դեղամիջոցների միջոցով հանել են նրան քնից: 46-ամյա տղամարդուն դատարան են տարել չսափրված և կանացի գույնզգույն խալաթով: Նա նստած է ամբաստանյալների համար նախատեսված ճաղերի հետևում ու շատ նիհար է երևում: Նրան շրջապատել են լրագրողները: Բոլոր հարցերին նա պատասխանում է գլուխը տարուբերելով ու փորձում է զսպել արցունքները: Լրատվականը գրում է՝ ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա դեռ շոկային վիճակում գտնվում է: Այսօր նրա նկատմամբ մեղադրանք են ներկայացրել՝ «Երկուսից ավելի մարդկանց մահվան պատճառ դարձած ճանապարհային երթևեկության կանոնները խախտելու» համար: Հարությունյանն իր մեղքը չի ընդունել ու խնդրել է դատարանին, որ իրեն ազատ արձակեն: Մոսկվայում հուլիսի 13-ին Հրաչյա Հարությունյանն իր բեռնատարով ավոտբուսի էր բախվել, ինչ հետևանքով 18 մարդ էր զոհվել: 
> 
> Ամբողջական հոդվածը կարող եք կարդալ այս հասցեով՝ http://www.aravot.am/2013/07/15/266204/ 
> 
> © 1998 - 2013 Առավոտ — Նորություններ Հայաստանից



Բացարձակ մտադիր չեմ արդարացնել Հրաչյային: Ընդհանրապես նման դեպքերում նախընտրում եմ սպասել արդար քննությանը: 

Բայց այ հարց է, թե ինչքանով կարելի է վստահել քննության ընթացքին, երբ դատավարությունը սկսվում է մարդուն նսեմացնելով:

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում քննարկել ինչպես բուն վթարը, այնպես էլ ընթացող դատավարությունը:

----------

Ambrosine (17.07.2013), ARMbrain (16.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.07.2013), Moonwalker (16.07.2013), Norton (16.07.2013), Rammstein (16.07.2013), Sagittarius (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2013), Tig (16.07.2013), Արէա (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Շինարար (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013), Վիշապ (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (16.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար, ես նոր իմացա դրա մասին, ռուսական լուրերն էի կարդում։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր էին ռուսների մեկնաբանությունները։ Սպասում էի նոր քֆուրերի հայերի հասցեին։
Զարմացրեց մենկաբանությունների բավականին լավ տրամադրվածությունը։ Մեծ մասը հավատում են, որ արգելակները չեն աշխատել, վարորդը փորձել է փախցնել մեքենան, բայց բեռի ծանրության պատճառով չի կարողացել։

http://lenta.ru/comments/news/2013/07/15/arrest/

Հենց առաջին մեկնաբանությունը՝
*Виталий Смирнов*
Судя по его фото, простой работяга. За свои почти 50 лет ничего хорошего в жизни не видевший.

Հ.Գ.
Հոդվածում (ու մյուս հայկական հոդվածներում) *կանացի* խալաթը հայերի հորինածն ա, իրանց լուրերում գրվում ա (ու ասվում) *հիվանդանոցային* խալաթով։ Հատուկ մի քանի լրատվականներում (ռուսական) կարդացել եմ նյութերը, բոլորը չեզոք են, ոչ մի նսեմացնող ու առանց դատարանի որոշման դատապարտող խոսք չկա։


Օֆտոպ.
Շատ խնդալու էր (թեև ստեղ դրա տեղը չի), որ մարդիկ նորմալ քննարկում են, մեկ էլ մտնում ա մեծն *փիղ-*ը ու մենակ մի բան բլթցնում՝ 
*Тигран Кочарян*
Может заткнешься


Տեսագրությունն այստեղ կա
http://newsru.com/russia/13jul2013/busdtp.html

----------

Jarre (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Moonwalker (16.07.2013), VisTolog (16.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Արտ, հենց իմ մեջբերած գրառման մեջ կա հղում *ՆՏՎ-ի սայտին*, մեջբերեմ վերնագիրը.




> Водителя грузовика Грачью Арутюняна привезли *на суд в чьем-то цветном женском халате*


Նույն ձևի տեքստում.




> врачи вывели его из медикаментозного сна. *Небритого, в цветном женском халате*



Էս մեջբերումներն անում եմ նրա համար, որ տեսանելի լինի, որ խնդիրն անգամ ակնհայտը չի (որտև նայում ու կանացի խալաթ ես տեսնում), այլ իրանց խոշոր լրատվամիջոցներից առնվազն մեկը հենց էդպես ա ներկայացնում: Հայերի հնարածը չի:

Իսկ էն, որ ռուսների մեջ լիքը ադեկվատ մարդիկ կլինեն, կասկածից դուրս ա: Դա չի հերքում մարդուն էս տեսքով դատարան տանելու փաստը:

----------

Lílium (16.07.2013), Rammstein (16.07.2013), Tig (16.07.2013), Արէա (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Վիշապ (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (16.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արտ, ՆՏՎ-ն նույնիսկ ռուսաստանում լրատվական կայք չի համարվում:

Դրանից ավելի փախած կայք էլ կարելի ա գտնել, որ ամեն 2-րդ նախադասությունը լինի «վառել հայերին»:

Lenta.ru, regnum.ru, newsru.com
շատ չեզոք էին:

Ստեղ կա՞ մեկը, որ գիտի թե իրենց հիվանդանոցներում ինչ խալաթ են հագցնում: Տեսել ենք խալաթ, որոշել ենք, որ դա կանացի ա, ու վիրավորվում ենք:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ՆՏՎ-ն նույնիսկ ռուսաստանում լրատվական կայք չի համարվում:
> 
> Դրանից ավելի փախած կայք էլ կարելի ա գտնել, որ ամեն 2-րդ նախադասությունը լինի «վառել հայերին»:


Արտ, հիմա ՆՏՎ-ն լրատվական կայք չի՞, թե՞ հայերն էին հնարել  :Jpit: 

ՆՏՎ-ն լավ էլ մասսայականություն վայելող լրատվամիջոց ա, ուրիշ հարց, որ լիքը օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով իրան կարող ես լուրջ չվերաբերվել:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես խոսուն ա ցցուն փաստը՝ Հրաչյայի դատարան բերվելու տեսքը: Մի հատ փորփրի ինտերնետը, տեսնեմ քանի՞ նման տեսքով, հատկապես նման խալաթով դատարան բերված կտեսնես:

----------


## Alphaone

65015f51-0b09-49f6-aeb7-ae2d3bffc073.jpg  ես չգիտեմ որքանով եմ հնարում,բայց ակնհայտ է, որ մարդու հագին կանացի խալաթ է ու որ մարդ շոկի մեջ է...

----------

Chuk (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (16.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հիվանդանոցում արհեստական կոմայի մեջ պահած, հետո հանած ու միանգամից դատարան բերա՞ծ (հըլը խալաթը մի կողմ):
Ի՞նչ տեսնել, առաջի անգամ էի լսում:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Chuk (16.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Զարմացրեց մենկաբանությունների բավականին լավ տրամադրվածությունը։ Մեծ մասը հավատում են, որ արգելակները չեն աշխատել, վարորդը փորձել է փախցնել մեքենան, բայց բեռի ծանրության պատճառով չի կարողացել։
> ...
> 
>  կարդացել եմ նյութերը, բոլորը չեզոք են, ոչ մի նսեմացնող ու առանց դատարանի որոշման դատապարտող խոսք չկա։


Մի քանի բան էլ արդեն էս մասով: Արտ, ես նորից եմ ասում, որ մեղմ ասած չեմ շտապում դատապարտել կամ արդարացնել Հրաչյային: Ես գաղափար չունեմ, արգելակներն էին փչացա՞ծ, թե՞ ինքն էր համը հանել: Ես չգիտեմ, եթե արգելակները փչացած էին, ի՞ր մեղքով էր, թե՞ բեռնափոխադրող ընկերության: Ու որևէ եզրակացություն չեմ կարող տալ:

Բայց որ ռուսական որ կայքը նայում, կամ որ հաղորդումը լսում եմ, ու շեշտվում ա, որ էս մարդը մինչև էդ էլ ա տուգանվել, որ ինքը վարորդական իրավունքը ստեղ ա ստացել, որ իրանց նախարարը խոսում ու ասում ա, որ իրենց ստատիստիկան ցույց ա տալիս, որ ստեղ վարորդական իրավունք ստացածների մեծ մասը իրանց մոտ քննություններում կտրվում են, որ իրանց խորհրդարանը էս դեպքից ելնելով օրինագիծ ա մշակում, որով պետք ա արգելվի ոչ ռուսաստանյան վարորդական իրավունքով բեռնափոխադրում կատարելը, էս ամեն ինչը խոսում ա միայն ու միայն մի բանի մասին. *առանց դատավարությանը սպասելու քշում են Հրաչյայի վրա, ի սկզբանե համարում են, որ ինքն ա վատ վարորդ եղել ու իր մեղքն ա*:

Ու ստեղ խոսում ենք այս էս քաղքականության մասին, որը փաստորեն տանում են.
ա) իրենց լրատվամիջոցները
բ) իրենց կառավարությունը,
գ) իրենց խորհրադարանը:

Չէ՞ որ անմեղության կանխավարկից ելնելով կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ այլ պատճառներ են եղել: Չէ՞ որ կարելի էր սպասել դատավարությանը, ու նոր էս կարգի լրատվությունը հրամցնել, օրենքները մշակել: Նենց չի, որ Ռուսաստանում վատ քշողները պռավա չեն ստանում: ՆԵնց չի, որ ռուսական վարորդական իրավունք ունեցողները վթարների հեղինակ չեն դառնում: Նենց չի, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը նախկինում խախտումներ ա արել, ուրեմն վատ կամ անպատասխանատու վարորդ ա ընդհանրապես կամ էս պահին ու սենց լիքը բաներ:



Իսկ շարքային քաղաքացին ինչ կմտածի, արդեն ուրիշ խնդիր ա: Կրկնեմ, ես վստահ եմ, որ լիքը ադեկվատ մարդիկ կան Ռուսաստանում:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), Rammstein (16.07.2013), Ruby Rue (16.07.2013), Sagittarius (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2013), Tig (16.07.2013), Արէա (16.07.2013), Ձայնալար (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (16.07.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսական հեռուստատեսային նորություններով ոչ մի շովինիստական բան տարօրինակաբար դեռ չի հնչել: Նույնիսկ մի պահ ասեցին, որ դեռ հեչ պարզ չի, թե ում մեղքով ա վթարը եղել: 

Բայց էս պահի դրությամբ, մի քիչ էլ իմանալով ռուս իրավապահների բարոյականության աստիճանի մասին, ինչ-որ տեղ համոզված եմ, որ էս տղուն ամեն ձև նսեմացնում են: Խալաթը նաղդ կանացի ա: Եթե կանացի չի, ուրեմն թաղեմ տենց հիվանդանոցը, որտեղ բոլոր հիվանդներին սենց խալաթներով են պահում: 

Երկրորդ, իմանալով թե ռուսական շինարարական կազմակերպությունները ինչ պայմաններով են աշխատացնում իմիգրանտ բանվորներին, ինչ-որ տեղ համոզված եմ, որ էս տղեն օրը 14 ժամ գռուզավիկ ա քշել, մեքենան էլ հաստատ հալումաշ եղած ա:

Երրորդ, Ռուսաստանը աշխարհում առաջին տեղերից մեկն ա զբաղեցնում ճանապարհային պատահարներից զոհերի թվով - 21.9 մարդ 100.000 բնակչի հաշվով, Հայաստանի 14.1-ի ու Եվրոպայի 8-9-ի համեմատ: Իրանց ալկոհոլիկ վարորդներին թող ստորացնեն: Ու վաբշե, թող իրանք իրանց մինչև կյանքների վերջը ստորացնեն: 

Անկեղծ ցավում եմ բոլոր զոհերի համար: Իրոք սարսափելի վթար ա եղել: Բայց Ռուսաստանում ճանապարհային երթևեկությունը ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, քան մի հատ հայ վարորդից շոու սարքելը:

----------

Alphaone (16.07.2013), Ambrosine (17.07.2013), Arpine (17.07.2013), CactuSoul (16.07.2013), Chuk (16.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Lílium (16.07.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.07.2013), Rammstein (16.07.2013), Sagittarius (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2013), Tig (16.07.2013), VisTolog (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (16.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.07.2013), Արէա (16.07.2013), Ձայնալար (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Շինարար (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013), Վիշապ (16.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ստեղ կա՞ մեկը, որ գիտի թե իրենց հիվանդանոցներում ինչ խալաթ են հագցնում: Տեսել ենք խալաթ, որոշել ենք, որ դա կանացի ա, ու վիրավորվում ենք:


Մտածեցի էս հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ գտնեմ, մի քիչ քրքրեցի ինտերնետը, մի հատ սենց նկար գտա (նայիր հիվանդի խալաթին).


Премьер-министр Владимир Путин общается с жертвой теракта в *Боткинской больнице* 29 марта. (AP / Alexei Nikolsky)

Աղբյուր՝ bigpicture.ru

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (16.07.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Նմանատիպ պատահարի ժամանակ, դատավորը բացատրեց իր որոշումը՝ (3 տարի ազատազրկում)



> Мужчина не оценил сложившуюся дорожную обстановку и продолжил движение под уклон, не избрав при этом безопасной скорости движения с *учетом технического состояния транспортного средства*, перевозимого им груза и дорожных условий
> Աղբյուր՝ http://chelyabinsk.ru/text/newsline/643909.html


Ամեն ինչ հասկանալի ա, բացի մի բանից, ընդհանրապես հաշվի առնում են, որ վարորդը հնարավոր է մարդ է, ոչ թե <<դատչիկ>>:
Ըստ իս նմանատիպ որոշում էլ Հրաչյային է սպասում:

----------


## Արամ

> Մտածեցի էս հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ գտնեմ, մի քիչ քրքրեցի ինտերնետը, մի հատ սենց նկար գտա (նայիր հիվանդի խալաթին).
> 
> 
> Премьер-министр Владимир Путин общается с жертвой теракта в *Боткинской больнице* 29 марта. (AP / Alexei Nikolsky)
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ bigpicture.ru


Հիվանդների խալաթներ՝
http://medprom.ru/medprom/322528
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք այս՝



> после награждения дипломом «Лучшие в России», наша компания значительно укрепила свои позиции на российском рынке


տողին, մեկ էլ որ էս խալաթը _սեռ_ չունի

----------


## Chuk

> Հիվանդների խալաթներ՝
> http://medprom.ru/medprom/322528
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք այս՝
> 
> տողին, մեկ էլ որ էս խալաթը _սեռ_ չունի


Արամ ջան, այսինքն կարծում ես, որ տղամարդկանց նման նախշո՞վ խալաթ են հագցնում:
Եսի՞մ:
Համենայն դեպս իմ գտած նույն հիվանդանոցի նկարում տղամարդու հագին այլ՝ «տղամարդկային» նախշով նկար էր:

Բայց բնականաբար ոչինչ պնդել չեմ կարող  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Lenta.ru, regnum.ru, newsru.com
> շատ չեզոք էին:


Ստեղ էլ մեջբերեմ էս չեզոք կայքերից երկուսից «չեզոք» պարբերություններ.




> При этом Lifenews со ссылкой на источник в медицинских кругах пишет, что «травмы у пострадавшего виновника аварии не настолько серьезные». «Возможно, он просто прикрывается своим, якобы, тяжелым состоянием, чтобы отсрочить допрос», — добавил источник.


Աղբյուր՝ lenta.ru

Մի տեսակ չեմ կարծում, որ չեզոքություն ա *անանուն* աղբյուր նշելով մարդուն սիմուլյանտության մեջ մեղադրելը:





> "Он может говорить, но пока только мычит, возможно, это его защитная реакция", - поведал неназванный собеседник агентства.


Աղբյուր՝ newsru.com

Նորից *անանուն* աղբյուր, նորից սիմուլյանտության մեջ մեղադրանք՝ համեմված վիրավորական ձևակերպմամբ:

----------


## impression

էս պատմությունը ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս բիգ բրադըրի իրական վերաբերմունքը հայերի հանդեպ, էդքան բան
ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ասի, որ մենք նման վերաբերմունքի արժանի չենք, ես կծիծաղեմ, որովհետև անգամ ձեր սեփական հետույքն էդքան լպստոցի չի դիմանա ու կսկսի ոնց կարա ստորացնել իրեն լպստողին ու ճիշտ էլ կանի
սրանից հետո ամեն անգամ որևէ երդվյալ ռուսախոս տեսնեմ, ստորացնելու եմ, իմ ձեռից էդքանն ա գալիս

----------

Alphaone (16.07.2013), Artgeo (16.07.2013), CactuSoul (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Sagittarius (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2013), Աթեիստ (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (18.07.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Հրաչյա Հարությունյանը ապահովված է երկու փորձառու փաստաբանով, թարգմանիչով։ Նա գտնվում է բժիշկների հսկողության տակ։ Մոսկվայում ՀՀ դեսպանատունը կապի մեջ է քննչական մարմնի և Հ.Հարությունյանի դատապաշտպանների հետ։

Աղբյուր՝ ՀՀ արտաքին գործերի նախարարություն

----------


## Sagittarius

Անասուն երկիր ա՝ մեծամասամբ ֆանատիկ, հիսուն տարեկան չբարարված կույսի հոգեբանությամբ հասարակությունով: Էս դեպքի մասին դեռ շատ բան չգիտեմ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ վերջին շրջանում ռուսական ալիքներ /հատկապես Հանրայինը ալիքը/ դիտելու դժբախտություն եմ ունեցել: The Hunt /Որս/ ֆիլմը տեսե՞լ եք, այ էտ են իրանք, ատելությունը իրանց ուտում ա: 

Իլեգալ իմիգրացիայի մասին հաղորդում ունեին, տաղավար խելոք դեմքերով մարդիկ են էին հավաքվել, հանդիսատեսների առաջին շարք ամբաստանյալների /ճի՞շտ գրեցի բառը/ նման իմիգրանտների էին նստացրել: Եթերով գազ էին տալիս էս խեղճ մարդկանց վրա, հաղորդավարը մունաթով՝ բա ով եք, ինչի եք եկել, ինչ եք անում ստե. առանց որևէ հարգանքի, բարևելու: Այ անասու՛ն, իլեգալ իմիգրացիան քրեական հանցագործություն չի: 

Մեջները մենակ մի ադեկվատ մարդ կար, որ ասում ա՝ ինչ եք ուզում էս մարդկանցից, իրանք իրանց խոդով չեն եկել, ստեղ մեր չինովնիկների ու օլիգարխների մասնակցությամբ ահագին մաֆիա ա գործում, որ էս մարդկանց բերում ա, խաբում, չեն գրանցում, նորմալ պայմնաններ չեն տրամադրում, վերջում էլ առանց վճարել հետ են ուղարկում: Մի խոսքով «քվության նոխազների» հասարակություն ա ու ինչքան Հայաստանը հեռու մնա Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունից, էնքան լավ:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), Chuk (16.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), melancholia (16.07.2013), Ruby Rue (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2013), Վիշապ (16.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մտածեցի էս հարցիդ պատասխանն էլ գտնեմ, մի քիչ քրքրեցի ինտերնետը, մի հատ սենց նկար գտա (նայիր հիվանդի խալաթին).
> 
> 
> Премьер-министр Владимир Путин общается с жертвой теракта в *Боткинской больнице* 29 марта. (AP / Alexei Nikolsky)
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ bigpicture.ru


հա, ռուսական ալիքները /պրոպագանդան/ մի հատ էլ օրենք ունի, ամեն ինչի արարիչը Պուտինն ա, ամեն լավ բան արվում ա Պուտինի շնորհիվ, Կուկուշկինա գյուղում հավը ձու ա ածում Պուտինի ազիզ խաթր:

----------

Jarre (16.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ու վանբշե, խալաթի «սեռը» ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ով իրավունք ունի ընդհանրապես դեռ մեղքը չապացուցված մարդուն նսեմացնել՝ օրինակ թույլ չտալ դատի գնալուց իրա նորմալ հագուստը գոնե հագնել: Նույնիսկ մեղքը ապացուցելու դեպքում «նսեմացնելը» քրեական պատիժ չի համարվում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հայաստանի օմբուդսմենը հայ վարորդի հարցով դիմել է իր ռուս գործընկերոջը
> 
> 16 July 2013 10:05:36
> 
> 
> Հայաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Կարեն Անդրեասյան
> Հայաստանի օմբուդսմեն Կարեն Անդրեասյանը պաշտոնապես դիմել է իր Ռուսաստանի գործընկերոջը՝ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության մարդու իրավունքների հարցերով լիազոր Վլադիմիր Լուկինին՝ Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի արժանապատվության և այլ իրավունքների պաշտպանության խնդրանքով: 
> 
> Հայտնելով իր ցավակցությունը 18 անմեղ մարդկանց մահվան կապակցության, Անդրեասյանը գրել է․ -«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացի Հրաչյա Հարությունյանը, որին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել երթևեկության անվտանգության կամ շահագործման կանոնները խախտելու համար, ինչն անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել է երկու կամ ավելի մարդու մահ, հուլիսի 15-ին նվաստացուցիչ տեսքով, մասնավորապես՝ կանացի խալաթով, բերման է ենթարկվել դատարան: Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության Սահմանադրությունը նախատեսում է, որ մարդու արժանապատվությունը հարգվում եւ պաշտպանվում է պետության կողմից և ոչինչ չի կարող այն նսեմացնելու հիմք հանդիսանալ: ՌԴ Սահմանադրության 21-րդ հոդվածը երաշխավորում է, որ արժանապատվության իրավունքը յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է, որը ոչնչով սահմանափակված չէ: Օրենսդիրը, սահմանելով «ոչնչով» եզրույթը, ենթադրում է անձի արժանապատվությունը նսեմացնող ցանկացած հանգամանքների բացառում»: 
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/A/25047489.html

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Tig (17.07.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Կարող եք վստահ լինել, որ մեղադրյալը նստելու է, եթե նույնիսկ օբյեկտիվորեն վարորդը մեղք չի ունեցել, կամ հնարավորություն չի ունեցել կանխելու վթարը` միևնույնն է նստելու է, քանի որ հասարակական հնչեղություն ստացած գործա... նման դեպքերում նստում են:

----------


## Այբ

Ամենավտանգավոր ռուս մանյակին, եթե  դատեին, հաստատ ռուսները էսպես չէին ստորացնի:

----------


## Artgeo

> В ходе судебного заседания Арутюнян прибегал к услугам переводчика, поскольку* якобы* лишь отчасти понимает русский язык.


Читайте подробнее на Forbes.ru: http://www.forbes.ru/news/242209-adv...henskom-halate

Չէ, ընդհանրապես զզվանք չկա...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Читайте подробнее на Forbes.ru: http://www.forbes.ru/news/242209-adv...henskom-halate
> 
> Չէ, ընդհանրապես զզվանք չկա...


էտ նույն հոդվածից՝ 




> Причиной ДТП стало нарушение правил дорожного движения водителем грузовика: он выехал с второстепенной дороги и не пропустил автобус.
> Читайте подробнее на Forbes.ru: http://www.forbes.ru/news/242209-adv...henskom-halate


կա՛մ էս սայթը իրա վրա ա վերցնում քննչական եզրակացություն անելու գործը, կամ էլ Քննչական մարմինը արդեն պաշտոնապես *ապացուցված* ա համարվում, որ արգելակների խափանում տեղի չի ունեցել:

----------


## Artgeo

ժող, ինչ մեղք ա  :Sad:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), CactuSoul (16.07.2013), Jarre (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Lílium (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Tig (17.07.2013), VisTolog (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

http://russia.tv/video/show/video_id/529046

----------

CactuSoul (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Աթեիստ (16.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Կցորդ 55807  ես չգիտեմ որքանով եմ հնարում,բայց ակնհայտ է, որ մարդու հագին կանացի խալաթ է ու որ մարդ շոկի մեջ է...


Էս խեղճ մարդուն նայելով, ինձ թվում է, թե մեր երկրին են խալաթ հագցրել ու ծաղրում են:

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.07.2013), melancholia (16.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> http://russia.tv/video/show/video_id/529046



Էս հաղորդման հաղորդավարը ռասիսիտ վիժվածք ա, էս հաղորդումն էլ հատուկ նկարել են վերքի վրա աղ լցնեն, որ էլի սկսեն հայերին կոտորել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> http://russia.tv/video/show/video_id/529046


Դե հաղորդավարը ակնհայտ պատվերը ստացել էր, իրա գործն անում էր, բայց դզում ա, որ ադեկվատ ռուսները կուլ չեն գնում։

----------

keyboard (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կանացի խալաթը հանդիսացավ առիթ, որ մենք նորից իրար գլխի հավաքվենք: Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե այդպիսի բացահայտ լկտի վերաբերմունք չլիներ, և մեր հասարակությունն էլ բուռն չարձագանքեր, ոչ ՄԻՊ-ը նամակ կգրեր իր պաշտոնակցին, ոչ ԱԳՆ-ը կփորձեր փաստաբաններ ու թարգմանիչներ տրամադրել...

Երեկ գիշեր, երբ կարդացի այս դեպքի մասին` հենց այդ խալաթով նկարի ներքո, զայրույթիս սահման չկար. մեկ այն պատճառով, որ իմ քաղաքացու, իմ հայրենակցի հետ այսպես են վարվում, մյուսն էլ այն պատճառով, որ իմ երկիրը աշխատանք չի տալիս բոլորին, և շատերը ստիպված են արտագնա աշխատանքի մեկնել` ենթարկվելով տարատեսակ ստորացումների: Այս քայլով Ռուսաստանը մի քանի քայլ էլ մեզանից հեռացավ, սա անհետևանք չի մնալու: Եթե իշխանությունը հասկանալի պատճառներով սա բացահայտ չի քաղաքականացնում, հասարակությունը իր հետևությունները բացահայտ է անում:

Նոր ինչքան լուր կար` այսօրվա իրադարձությունների մասին, կարդում էի ու ներքուստ հպարտանում, որ գոնե նման դեպքերում մենք զարթնում ենք: Հիմա էդ մարդու համար շատ կարևոր ա իր մեջքին զգալ հայերի աջակցությունը, իր պետության աջակցությունը, շատ կարևոր ա:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Lílium (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Vaio (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (17.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Հայ փաստաբանը միջոցներ է փնտրում Մոսկվա հասնելու համար*





> Զոհվածների քանակով չէ. որ որոշվում է վարորդի մեղավորությունը:
> 
> Ցավում եմ կատարվածի համար, սակայն անմարդկային եմ համարում վարորդին նման վիճակում դատարան բերելը և լրատվամիջոցներով ցուցադրելը:
> 
> *Ինքս ՀՀ Փաստաբանների պալատի անդամ եմ, փաստաբան* (տես՝ www.avtovtarner.am): *Ավարտել եմ ՌԴ Վոլգոգրադի բարձրագույն քննչական դպրոցը, 23 տարի զբաղվել եմ ճանապարհատրանսպորտային պատահարների գործերի քննությամբ:
> *
> Հրաչյա Հարությունյանը ներկայումս գտնվում է հոգեկան ծանր վիճակում: Նրա վարած «Կամազ» ավտոմեքենան ըստ լրատվամիջոցների գտնվել է տեխնիկապես անսարք վիճակում, որն էլ հանդիսացել է վթարի բուն պատճառը, այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ գտնում եմ, որ մեր հայրենակիցը կարիք ունի պրոֆեսիոնալ պաշտպանության:
> 
> *Ինձ մեծ գումարներ պետք չեն: Եթե կգտնվեն հովանավորներ և ինձ կօգնեն, պատրաստ եմ մեկնել Մոսկվա և սատար կանգնել մեր հայրենակցին:
> ...

----------

Jarre (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Lílium (17.07.2013), Tig (17.07.2013), unknown (17.07.2013), Vaio (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս մարդը հանցագործ չի… կարող ա իրա մեղքով ա վթարն եղել, բայց մի բան ա հանցագործությունը, մի բան ա վթարը… 

խալաթի համար էլ ասեմ… ես ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ տեսնում… իմ մաման էլ ա կին ու խալաթ ա հագնում ու ես էլ միշտ էդ խալաթի մեջ երեկոները երեսս թաղում ու երազում էի… 

էսի ցույց ա տալիս ռուսների տականքության գերադրական աստիճանի սկիզբը միայն… ես լինեմ մեր հանրության տեղը սաղով խալաթներ հագած կգնամ ռուսների դեսպանատան դեմը ցույց կանեմ… fuck you… և պոշլի վի վսե նա խույ…

----------

Ruby Rue (17.07.2013), Sagittarius (17.07.2013), unknown (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

В Москву армянский водитель приехал, что заработать на надгробие для погибшего в армии сына

Read more: http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/631679#ixzz2ZGQY0IwN


արա, էս ի՜նչ ա… what is this… էս ի՜նչ օրի ենք… խալաթից էլ նեղանում ե՞նք… աս սաաաղ պատմության մեջ ամենավիրավորական խալաթն է՞ր… մեռան հայ սպանելով, բայց այ խալաթը արդեն չափից դուրս է՞ր… 

երկիրը տվել ենք պազիկի շոֆեռի ձեռը ու խալաթի վրա վիրավորվել ե՞նք… հլա նայեք մարդն ինչի համար ա աշխատում…

----------

unknown (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013), Արէա (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ո՞վ ա հիմա մեղավոր՝ մե՞նք, թե ռսները: Լավ սենց ասեմ. ո՞վ ա ավելի պոռնիկ՝ մե՞նք, թե՞ ռսները:

Արա բա էս ռուսները ինչ բլ*աթ են իրոք, արդեն, կզցրած պահին: Սաղս ռուսաստանից հղի դարձանք. Զենք են ծախում ազերների վրա, երբ պետք լինի պռախոդ են տալիս.. : Բայց դե ինչ էլ անեն իրանք մեր մեծ ախպերներ են, իրանք են  մեզ համար հարց լուծում... Մինչև անգամ մեր տռուսկի թելն էլ իրանցից ա կախված, որովհետև իրանք լավն են, իրանք նաշի դռուզյա... (Пиз*ец подкрался незаметно.)

----------

Jarre (17.07.2013), Mephistopheles (17.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Արդեն Ֆեյսբուքյան էջ էլ կա - https://www.facebook.com/*VochRusKochvoghTurkin*?fref=ts

----------

Jarre (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Ցարը սկսեց ձև տալ:*  :Wacko:

----------


## VisTolog

*РОССИЯ 1. Հայ վարորդի դիտավորությունը հերքող ողջ իրականությունը*

2013-07-16 18:49:42РОССИЯ 1 հեռուստաալիքով հեռարձակվող թոք-շոու-ի ընթացքում հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվորեն քննարկում են Մոսկվայում տեղի ունեցած ողբերգական ավտովթարի պատճառներն ու հանգամանքները` անիմացիոն տեսանյութով ցուցադրելով վթարի մանրամասները: Ականատեսները բացառում են ՀՀ քաղաքացի Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի արարքի դիտավորությունը` շեշտելով այն հանգաանքը, որ ավտոմեքենան անսարքության հետևանքով գտնվել է անկառավարելի վիճակում:

http://asekose.am/hy_AM/news/11/1333...toutyoune.html

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դիտավորությու՞նը որն ա  :Huh:  
Այսինքն, մարդ պետք ա էնքան էշ լինի, որ իրա կյանքն էլ, ազատությունն էլ վտանգի ենթարկելով ինադու քշի ավտոբուսի վրա՞: Ստեղ կարծեմ վարորդական սխալ-անսարքություն ա քննարկվում, ոչ թե դիտավորություն-ոչդիտավորություն:

----------

CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Lílium (17.07.2013), Mephistopheles (17.07.2013), Sagittarius (17.07.2013), Tig (17.07.2013), unknown (17.07.2013), Այբ (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չէ, գլուխ ջարդելու ցանկություն չկա:




> *«Կներեք, որ չհասցրեցինք գնալ հայկական խանութ, որ նոր խալաթ գնեինք». Բոտկինի անվան հիվանդանոցից պատասխանեցին ԳԱԼԱ-ին*
> 
> Երեկ ամբողջ օրը հայ հասարակությանն ալեկոծեց ՀՀ քաղաքացի, ազատամարտիկ Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի հետ տեղի ունեցածը, երբ նրան հիվանդանոցից Տվերսկի դատարան էին տեղափոխել  գունավոր և ծաղկավոր խալաթով:
> 
> Եւ միայն երեկ երեկոյան արդեն ռուսական լրատվամիջոցները մեկնաբանեցին, որ կանացի այդ խալաթը հիվանդանոցի հանդերձանքն է:
> 
> Այսօր ԳԱԼԱ-ն փորձել է զրուցել Մոսկվայի Բոտկինի անվան հիվանդանոցի բուժանձնակազմի հետ, ուր եւ Նոր Մոսկվայում գրանցված դժբախտ պատահարի հետեւանքով տեղափոխել էին ավտովթարից տուժած վիրավորներին, այդ թվում` նաեւ ՀՀ քաղաքացի Հրաչյա Հարությունյանին:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ հետաքննության պահանջով բժիշկները նրան դուրս բերեցին դեղորայքային քնից եւ հենց դեպքի երկրորդ օրը անպատշաճ հագուստով, չսափրված նրան բերեցին դատարան:
> ...




Աղբյուր

----------

CactuSoul (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Vaio (17.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (17.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռոսսիա հեռուստաընկերության ռեպորտաժը, որն արգելվել է ցուցադրել Հայաստանում:

Դե արի ու սրանց մի քֆրտի, ուռոդներ  :Bad:

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2013), Chuk (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Rammstein (18.07.2013), Sagittarius (17.07.2013), unknown (17.07.2013), Vaio (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Խոսալուց արդեն քաք ա թափում բերանից անասունի, աշխարհի ամենանացիստ ազգն են սրանք, գերմանացին պտի սրանց սաղին կոտորած ըլներ

----------

Malxas (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (18.07.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Խոսալուց արդեն քաք ա թափում բերանից անասունի, աշխարհի ամենանացիստ ազգն են սրանք, գերմանացին պտի սրանց սաղին կոտորած ըլներ


Հանուն արդարության հարկ է նշել, որ էդ պոռնիկի խոսելաոճն ու պահվածքը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում մեր որոշ հայ պոռնիկների խոսելաոճից, նույն ինքը՝ Գևորգ Ալթունյան, Մենուա ու այլ զիբիլներ:

----------

Chuk (17.07.2013), Jarre (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Rammstein (18.07.2013), Sagittarius (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (17.07.2013), Շինարար (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Հանուն արդարության հարկ է նշել, որ էդ պոռնիկի խոսելաոճն ու պահվածքը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում մեր որոշ հայ պոռնիկների խոսելաոճից, նույն ինքը՝ Գևորգ Ալթունյան, Մենուա ու այլ զիբիլներ:


Ապ, դե հանուն արդարության պետք է նշել, որ թուրքերն էլ մեզ պտի կոտորած ըլնեին, որ սաղ թամամ ըլներ, բայց դե սենց էլ ապրում ենք:

Հ.Գ. Փղին մոռացել ես նշես  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հանուն արդարության հարկ է նշել, որ էդ պոռնիկի խոսելաոճն ու պահվածքը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում մեր որոշ հայ պոռնիկների խոսելաոճից, նույն ինքը՝ Գևորգ Ալթունյան, Մենուա ու այլ զիբիլներ:


ասեմ դեռ ավելին, հայ հասարակությունում էլ ցավոք արդեն պակաս չեն ոչ ադեկվատ նացիստ ուռոդները, ուստի էս ռուսական (հետսովետական) շովունիզմը իրանց մաշկի վրա զգալով, հուսով եմ՝ շատերը կհասկանան, որ Ցարի հետևից թութակի նման եվրապական ամեն ադեկվատության «եվրոգոմիկություն» պիտակ կպցնելով՝ մենք հեռու չենք գնա:

----------

Jarre (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (17.07.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հ.Գ. Փղին մոռացել ես նշես


Հա, ճիշտ ա, ամենամեծ պոռնիկը հենց ինքն ա: Գիտեի, որ ինչ-որ մեկին բաց եմ թողել:

----------

Jarre (17.07.2013), keyboard (17.07.2013), Աթեիստ (17.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.07.2013), Տրիբուն (17.07.2013)

----------


## Vaio

*ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահը ափսոսանք է հայտնում եւ դատապարտում է* 

ՀՀ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը  կրկին ցավակցելով Պոդոլսկի մոտակայքում տեղի ունեցած ուղեւորատար ավտոբուսի վթարի հետեւանքով  զոհվածների  հարազատներին` ափսոսանք է հայտնում եւ դատապարտում է վթարի կապակցությամբ մեղադրվող բեռնատարի վարորդ, ՀՀ քաղաքացի  Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի հանդեպ դատարանում  դրսեւորված անթույլատրելի, անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի առիթով: ԱԺ նախագահը հույս է հայտնում,որ Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության իրավապահ մարմիններն ու  համապատասխան կառույցները անհրաժեշտ քննություն կանցկացնեն եւ պատշաճ գնահատական կտան ՀՀ քաղաքացու նկատմամբ մարդկային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող գործողություններ  կատարած անձանց՝  համարժեք պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով նրանց, ինչպես նաեւ կպարզեն վթարի իրական հանգամանքները:
www.parliament.am

----------


## keyboard

Խալաթով լուսանկարների հեղինակը panorama.am-ին. Երբ լուսանկարում էի Հ.Հարությունյանին, նա ողջ ընթացքում դեմքը փակում էր ձեռքերով





> Panorama.am-ը զրուցել է «Комсомольксая правда» թերթի լուսանկարիչ և օպերատոր Սերգեյ Շախիջանյանի հետ, ով հեղինակն է Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի դատարանում խալաթով լուսանկարների.
> 
> -Պարոն Շախիջանյան, դատարանից Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի Ձեր լուսանկարները բավականին մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացրեցին` համոզված եմ տեղյակ եք դրա մասին: Արդյո՞ք սպասելի էր Ձեր համար նման արձագանքը, մասնավորապես Հ.Հարությունյանին խալաթով դատարան տանելու ակցենտավորումը:
> 
> -Անկեղծ ասեմ, բոլոր այս նկարահանումները ինձ հաճույք ու ուրախություն չեն պատճառում, որովհետև նկարահանել մարդուն «վանդակի» մեջ նստած, անկախ այն հանգամանքից նա դատապարտվել է, թե ոչ, իմ կարծիքով սխալ է: Ավելին` ես կարգելեի այս նկարահանումները և կանեի այնպես, ինչպես արվում է ԱՄՆ-ում` եթե մարդը, գտնվելով «վանդակում», չի ցանկանում, որպեսզի նրան նկարահանեն, ապա այդպես էլ լինում է: Ես միշտ վատ զգացումով եմ նման նկարահանումներ կատարում, որովհետև ես ոչ ոստիկան եմ, ոչ էլ հանրություն ու զգում եմ, որ մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում լուսանկարվել այդ պայմաններում, ու ես ինձ անհարմար եմ զգում….

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2013), Sagittarius (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Այբ (18.07.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ռուս բլոգեր Արթուր Գալեևի բլոգային գրառումը հետաքրքիր կոնտրաստ է ստեղծում ՕՌՏ հեռուստատեսության լրագրողի տոնայնության ու շատ ուրիշների հետ էլ: Ուղղակի հիշենք, իմանանք, որ ամեն ազգի մեջ էլ, ամեն պետությունում էլ կան ամենատարբեր մտածողության մարդիկ:




> Ռուս հայտնի բլոգեր Արթուր Գալեևը անդրադառնում է Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի դեպքին ու գրում. «Ցավալի է: 46 տարեկան տղամարդ: Պատկերացրեք միայն, մի պահ մոռացեք ռուսական կարծրատիպերը, թե ինչպես են կովկասցիները գալիս, թալանում, գողանում, սպանում: Միայն պատկերացրեք, 46 տարեկան, Հրաչյա Հարությունյան: Ի դեպ, գիտե՞ք ինչպես է թարգմանվում նրա անունը` «փայլող աչքերով»: Նա իսկապես շատ կենդանի աչքեր ունի, որ հիմա անընդհատ լաց են լինում:
> Ուրեմն նա 46 տարեկան է, ապրել է, ապրել: Ապրել ինչպես բոլորը, գրեթե ամենահետաքրքիր ու կարևոր տարիներն անցել են: Երեխաներ է ունեցել ` աղջիկ և տղա, տղան մահացել է, ունի թոռնիկ և ծեր հայր:Փող նրանց հաստատ ուղարկել է: Մոր գերեզմանին լացել է, իր հարսանիքին` պարել, այնպես ինչպես բոլորը: Երբեմն ծանրաբեռնել է բեռնատարը: Արգելակներն ինչ-որ պահի չի ստուգել: Իսկ դուք հաճա՞խ եք ստուգում: Դե, հնարավոր է յուրաքանչյուր վեց ամիսը մեկ: Այնպես, ինչպես ինքը: Նույնիսկ այն, որ հենց ինքը պետք է ստուգեր, հաստատ չէ, մեքենան ախր իրենն էլ չէր: Մեքենայի սեփականատերը տնտեսե՞լ է ու չի՞ ստուգել մեքենան, կամ մեխանիկնե՞րն են որոշել աչքաթող անել, ի՞նչ իմանաս:
> Չէ՞ որ չի ստում Հրաչյան: Տեսանյությում էլ ակնհայտ է` փորձում էր փրկել, այլ ուղղությամբ գնալ: Մի քիչ չհասցրեց, հնարավոր է, ընդամենը 50 մ չհերիքեց: Ինքը կարող էր հերոս դառնալ: Իսկ հիմա կնստեցնեն: Սովորական մարդ, ով այդ առավոտ թեյ էր խմել` մի կտոր հացով, կամ ինչ-որ ազգային ուտելիք կերել, որ հեռավոր ազգականն էր պատրաստել, կամ, ավելի հավանական է, որ ոչինչ չէր կերել, ինքը ախր շտապում էր, ախր փողի կարիք շատ ուներ: Իսկ մի քանի ժամ անց նա սպանեց 18 մարդու, ու հիմա կարող է դատվել մինչև 7-8-9 տարի:
> Նա կոմայի մեջ էր, ուղեղի ցնցում էր ստացել, նրան հանեցին կոմայից և բերեցին դատարան` կնոջ խալաթով, ուրիշի հողաթափերով...
> Նրա որդին էր մահացել մեկ տարի առաջ: Դեռ հայտնի չէ ինչպես է դա եղել: Հրաչյայի եղբոր խոսքերով` բանակում ծառայելու տարիներին: 21 տարեկան էր տղան: Հրաչյան էլ ծառայել է, վիրավորվել կռվում, էլի եղբոր խոսքերով: Իսկ նա եկել էր Ռուսաստան որդու շիրմաքարի համար փող աշխատելու:
> 46 տարեկան մարդ: Ցավալի է: Փաստաբանն ասում է, որ անընդհատ լաց է լինում: Մահացածների համար էլ ցավում եմ: Վիրավորվածների մեջ կին կա, ով  վթարի ժամանակ կորցրել է ամուսնուն, իսկ 2 տարեկան որդուն  հազիվ են փրկել: Այդ 18-ն էլ այնպիսի մարդիկ էին` ինչպես Հրաչյան: Ամեն մեկն իր պատմությամբ: Մի քիչ ավել, մի քիչ պակաս ողբերգական:
> Այդ հայ տղամարդը մեղավոր է: Ոչ այն պատճառով, որ հայ է կամ որ եկվոր է, մեքենայի ղեկին կարող էր մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի հայրն ու եղբայրը լինել: Ինչու՞մ է մեղավոր, որ ապրե՞լ է ինչպես բոլորս: Ինչպե՞ս այն ընկերության սեփականատերն, ում պատկանում էր "Камаз"-ը, ով դեռ ապրիլին դուրս էր գրել մեքենան, բայց մտածել էր. «Լավ թող դեռ քշեն»: Ինչպես այն ոստիկաննեե՞րը, որ չեն վերցրել Հրաչյայի փաստաթղթերն այդքան խախտումներից հետո, ինչպես այն պատգամաորնե՞րը, որ մի օր որոշում են կայացրել`թույլատրել այլ երկրների վարորդներին մեքենա վարել Ռուսաստանում, իրենց երկրում ստացած վարորդական իրավունքով:Ինչպես այն 18 զոհո՞րն, ովքեր հաճախ նմանատիպ որոշումներ են կայացրել իրենց կյանքում: Ինչպես մենք բոլո՞րս:
> Երբեմն լինում են սարսափելի ողբերգություններ: Օրինակ «Նոր Մոսկվայի» ողբերգությունը: Մենք բոլորս մեծ մարդիկ ենք, այդ ողբերգություններում միշտ լինում է ծայրահեղը: Մենք դրան սովոր ենք, այդպես ընդունված է: Այս անգամ ծայրահեղը կլինի 46-ամյա տղամարդը` «պայծառ աչքերով»:


Աղբյուր՝ operativ.am
Ռուսերեն օրիգինալը՝ http://my.kp.ru/wall.do?id=i5108620

----------

CactuSoul (18.07.2013), Jarre (18.07.2013), keyboard (18.07.2013), Lílium (22.07.2013), Moonwalker (18.07.2013), Rammstein (18.07.2013), Ruby Rue (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.07.2013), Tig (18.07.2013), yerevanci (19.07.2013), Այբ (18.07.2013), Արամ (18.07.2013), Արէա (19.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (18.07.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2013)

----------


## Vaio



----------

Hda (22.07.2013), keyboard (21.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.07.2013)

----------


## Hda

չէի ասի ««լավագույն»» տարբերակն էր
-- միգուցե՞՝ կարելի էր էտ կողաշրջումը կատարել մինչ խաչմերուկը: Իմ հասկացացով երկրորդային ճանապարհից էր գալիս ու արդեն խաչմերուկից բավականին հեռավորության վրա պիտի հասկացած լիներ որ արգելակները անսարք են
--- միգուցե՞՝ կարելի էր աջ կողաշրջում անել: Բացառված չի որ հետևանքները ավելի շատ կամ քիչ լինեին
իսկ էտ մեծ-մեծ մեղադրողները մտածում են, որ կարելի էլ ոչինչ չանել ու նա տարան գնալ՞.... Էլի վարորդը էնքան փորձ ա ունեցել, որ  հաստատ էտ ամենավատագույն տարբերակին չի գնացել..
Փասստն էն ա, որ ոզբերգական պատահար է, անկախ վարորդի ու ուղևորների ազգություններից… Վարորդի «բախտը» էնքանով չբերեց, որ ավտոբուսը սխալ ժամանակ սխալ տեղում հայտնվեց: Եթե ճանապարհը ազատ լիներ ու միայն կողաշրջումով ավարտվեր՝ էտ ժամանկ կասեին՞, որ հայ վարորդը անձնազոհությամբ մեքենան կողաշրջելով կանխեց հետագա ողբերգական վտանգներն ու զոհերը…  բուժման ծախսերը կհոգային՞...հերոսի մեդալ կտային՞.... ինչը վարորդի ռուս լինելու դեպքում ամենևին չեմ բացառում...
Վարորդը տվյալ դեպքում պատասխան պիտի  տա ըստ առաջացած իրավիճակի իր կատարած մասնագիտական սխալ գործողությունների համար:Այդպիսիք չլինելու դեպքում, ինչը՞ կարող է վարորդի մեղքը լինել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ Համոզված եմ, նորմալ երկրում ու նորմալ փաստաբանի առկայությամբ, եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ու արհեստավարժ է արել, նույնիսկ չի  պատժվի:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Հրաչյա Հարությունյանին «Բուտիրկա»-ից տեղափոխեցին «Մատրոսկայա Տիշինա»*
> 
> Պոդոլսկի մերձակայքում 18 զոհի պատճառ դարձած ավտոպատահարի գործով մեղադրյալ Հրաչյա Հարությունյանը «Բուտիրկայից» «Մատրոսսկայա տիշինա» է տեղափոխվել, հայտնում է Комсомольская правда-ն:
> 
> Հարությունյանը պահվում էր Բուտիռկայի հոգեբուժական բաժանմունքում, «Մատրոսկայա տիշինա» նա տեղափոխվել է բժիշկների հորդորով: Այնտեղ նա ստացիոնար բուժում կստանա: Հարությունյանի մոտ բարձր ներգանգային ճնշում է, ինչը վթարի հետևանքով ստացված ուղեղի ցնցման հետևանք է:
> Բժկները խորհուրդ են տվել մոտակա մի քանի օրը Հարությունյանին զերծ պահել որևէ մտավոր ծանրաբեռնվածությունից: Քննչական մարմինները, հետևելով հորդորին, մոտակա օրերը կաշխատեն ոչ թե Հարությունյանի, այլ տուժածների հետ:


աղբյուր

----------

murmushka (23.07.2013), Valentina (23.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Հարցազրույց Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի աղջկա հետ:

----------

keyboard (02.08.2013), Moonwalker (02.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2013)

----------

